# Beauregard 7 Months Old Today---January 10, 2010



## Jefroka (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep, he's 7 months old today. Slightly over 39", still a sweetheart of a lizard.

Pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/January102010?authkey=Gv1sRgCMHHq_iOrribBg#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... _iOrribBg#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## wyattroa (Jan 10, 2010)

great looking tegu.. i take it he never went down for the winter.. mine has been down since nov


----------



## mis jaksin (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 10, 2010)

wyattroa said:


> great looking tegu.. i take it he never went down for the winter.. mine has been down since nov



I guess its too warm in the house. He has slowed down quite a bit but give him a day or two & he's ready to go out and get some grub. If he's not eating he's probably dreaming of eating, lol!


...Jefroka


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 10, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> very nice!!




Thank you! He's actually quite dirty right now. He'll pretty up come next shed.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 13, 2010)

wyattroa said:


> great looking tegu.. i take it he never went down for the winter.. mine has been down since nov



Mine has been down since August!!! you guys are scaring me with your giant tegus! mines still a little baby. hahahaha!


----------



## reptastic (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont think it can be said enogh, bobby creates the best tegus. jefroka that extreme looks awesome.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 13, 2010)

He is a very good looking Tegu  . I love the light color. Is Blizard his dad ? On that one picture it looks like he has the number 4 on his back lol .Thans for the update.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 13, 2010)

Man he's getting big. Good looking too.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 13, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> He is a very good looking Tegu  . I love the light color. Is Blizard his dad ? On that one picture it looks like he has the number 4 on his back lol .Thans for the update.




Hey everyone thanks for the feedback!

Beauregard was hatched out on June 10, of 2009. He is an Ice & Hail baby.

You see that "4" huh? Yep, he's had it since a little bitty thing, in fact someone on the site pointed it out before I even noticed it!

You can see the "4" in this picture, its upside down: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IZgStGqchhJJkpcw36-cZg?authkey=Gv1sRgCIv8sbzpntufXQ&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IZ ... directlink</a><!-- m -->

This ^^^ is the day I picked him up at the post office, on June 30,2009.


...Jefroka


----------



## FoxxCola (Jan 14, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------

